# False Teeth



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

While I am quite happy with my hot glue false teeth for most things, I was hankering after some 'real' false teeth as shown on one of the corpsing guides. Luckily I found a vendor on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/28X1-acrylic...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item19b87ee8dc


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Ouch! $20 for shipping!?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Yeah they often get you on shipping even though it (apaprently) contravenes eBays regulations to overcharge for shipping.

Still waiting for them and will report when they arrive


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, waiting to hear how that turns out for you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

the shipping isn't bad, they are coming in from overseas.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Well I got the teeth and they are wonderful - absolutely perfect sets. I'm very pleased.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Those look so awesome! It's taking all my restraint not to give my wife another excuse to kill me! 

Did you know they have the same thing at Lowe's? just kidding, Fritz


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Lol. I'll take some pics this weekend.


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Did you ever get pics?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Yup - link is here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20204


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

wow shipping is alot!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

But you are getting a bunch of teeth so I guess its a great deal!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

mold those teeth and you'll have a never ending supply!


----------

